# My foster Pitbull, Emily (AKA the Pink Lady)



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Her name is Emily, but I call her the Pink Lady (because her white fur is so short she looks pink, and we call her Emily Hornswoggle sometimes (like the girl's name from Friends :yelcutelaugh.

We rescued her from a kill shelter in Gatineau, QC, and drove 3 hours from Montreal and had to cross Ontario (where pitties are illegal) to bring her back here.

She is just about the most affectionate dog ever! I am in love, and I am very sad that I cannot keep her forever (since I am a student and I already have the life long responsibility of being the owner of two 3-4 year old cats).

She came from a family who couldn't keep her any longer as the child of the family was getting surgery, and I guess they couldn't afford to keep her anymore.

She is a dream to walk on a leash - almost no pulling at all! Just a couple of quick corrections on the leash then she will stick to your side like glue. She also knows how to sit, stay, and give her paw on command. I am going to start clicker training her soon to teach her more tricks. She is fine when left alone. I think she already sees me as the "pack leader" since she listens to me very well and sticks to my side even at home.

She does have one problem though, which is that she will chase the cats (out of excitement, not out of aggression). We're working on it though, and she is easily called off which is a good sign  My cat also swatted her and took out a chunk of her hair today when she decided to chase her so I'm sure she'll catch on quick enough. She's already better with them and this is her third day home. First day she was stressed out to the max when meeting them (whining, trembling, lunging) and now she will lie down with her belly exposed as long as I am there to supervise. I do not trust her around the cats alone still, so she stays in my sister's room when we are not there, and we keep the leash on her at home in case we need to make quick corrections. Should I do anything else, or does it sound like the introductions are going well?

Anyway, enough rambling. For those of you who love pitties, be prepared to fall in love!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's ADORABLE! <3 That's great that she's settling in so well already, she sounds like a total sweetheart. Is she staying with you guys until you can find her a good forever home? She definitely couldn't get a better foster home!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

SHe has beautiful loving eyes.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

She looks so soulful! And she sounds like a real sweetie  Seems like you got the hang of everything, so I got nothing to contribute to that haha


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a pretty girl! She has such an intelligent face. 

Is rescuing and fostering kill shelter dogs something you plan to do more than once? I hope so. The world needs more people like you, girl!


----------



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

She's a doll. I had a pit a looong time ago and he was perfect. It was a shame to have to get rid of him.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww! She is so cute! Love her coloring, how around her eyes it's black, but her head is white.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww she's so cute! I <3 pits. We've had a few come through the school we wrote off as "boxer mix" or something similar lol

It's awesome that you took her in!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone ^_^ She is so sweet and cute. I wish my cats would give the poor girl a break :lol:

hanhan27, I hope to keep doing it in the future, but we'll see how it goes. We've agreed to take this girl in at least until September (we have to move then), but hopefully we will be in a dog friendly apartment then too. I'm going to see how it goes... I don't know how I'll handle having to part with the foster kids, but I guess we'll know after Emily is adopted. I try my best to help out when I can with the local rescues since most of them are volunteer run, and Quebec has a very high rate of pet abandonment


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya... we have a dog being fostered by a teacher at school right now, she was rescued from a high kill shelter in Quebec. She was also very pregnant. And the most sweetest and amazing dog. Mind you, she was surrendered. And no one would tell us how they knew she was pregnant, only that they "assumed" she was :roll: 

And she's had 8 very cute puppies.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

awe so beautiful


----------

